# Helius FR: Austausch Luftdämpfer auf Stahldämpfer



## roelant (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

(Deutsch ist meine 4. Sprache  , also wenn ihr Schreibfehler sieht,  korrigiere ich die gern...  ).

Ich fahre ein Helius FR 2006, bin 95 kg schwer (nackt  )
Bis jetzt habe ich ein DT Swiss 190L Dämpfer gefahren, Einbaulänge 200mm, 57mm Hub.

Bei einer Jump hat sich gestern meiner DT Dämpfer blockiert, und ist blockiert geblieben. Es ist aber nicht durchgeschlagen. Ich werde sie reparieren lassen (Garantie)... 
Vielleicht ist mein Fahrverhalten zu krass für ein Luftdämpfer, bei den Ubersetzungsverhaltnis und meinem Gewicht.

Ich dachte vielleicht, ein Marzocchi Roco TST-R Stahlfederdämpfer einzubauen, oder vielleicht ein anderes modell. 
Fox DHX begeistert mir nicht so, es brauchte mehr Wartung und es sei kompliziert einzustellen.

Was meint ihr dazu? Ich dachte auch vielleicht an 222mm Einbaulänge, dann benutze ich ein tieferes loch am Umlenkhebel und gibt es ein tieferes "Federweg : Hub" Ubersetzungsverhaltnis...
Danke für den Feedback
Grüsse
Roelant


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2007)

hallo Roelant
 ich sag mal ganz einfach,- ROCK-SHOX Pearl in einer 222mm Einbaulänge.-
 der ist gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Khujand, 
Von einen Luftdämpfer auf den anderen übergehen scheint mir ziemlich sinnlos.

Du fahrst gerade ein Roco im UFO oder? Wie fahrt das ding?
Grüsse,
Roelant


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Hallo Khujand,
> Von einen Luftdämpfer auf den anderen übergehen scheint mir ziemlich sinnlos.
> 
> Du fahrst gerade ein Roco im UFO oder? Wie fahrt das ding?
> ...



 Roelant
 ja sorry ich dachte du suchst einen anderen luftdämpfer.- 
mein MZ-Roco im UFO-ST funktioniert tadellos...  

ist jedoch nicht der leichteste.

PS: Roelant hast du ein foto von deinem bike .?!


----------



## roelant (11. Juni 2007)

Fotos hier:
http://www.traildevils.ch/bikes.php?func=showBike&cat=2&anz=20&page=6&bike_id=1607

Seit diese fotos habe ich den Steuersatz noch getauscht, jetzt steckt da ein Zonenschein Heavy Duty FR drin. Ein schaltbarer Kettenführung muss auch noch kommen - Kette fliegt viel nervend viel ab.

Betreffend der Dämpfer:
Ein 222 Dämpfer oder ein 200 passt... Passt auch ein 215mm? Ich habe ein angebot gesehen für ein neues Roco RC 215mm für 250 euro...
Und was ist der unterschied zwischen Roco RC, Roco WC und Roco TST?
Klar: Stahlfederdämpfer sind schwerer. Aber dann brauche ich auch keine Dämpferpumpe mitzuführen im Rucksack  
Grüsse
Roelant


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Fotos hier:
> http://www.traildevils.ch/bikes.php?func=showBike&cat=2&anz=20&page=6&bike_id=1607
> 
> Seit diese fotos habe ich den Steuersatz noch getauscht, jetzt steckt da ein Zonenschein Heavy Duty FR drin. Ein schaltbarer Kettenführung muss auch noch kommen - Kette fliegt viel nervend viel ab.
> ...




lol.- geil. mit der dämpferpumpe...  

mit der dämpferlänge würde ich Falco fragen.
Roco beschreibung gibts bei www.cosmicsports.de

gruss
Artur


----------



## roelant (11. Juni 2007)

Na klar! Durchschnittlich ist eine pumpe etwa 200 - 250g schwer! Soll man doch mitrechnen, oder?


----------



## KLT (11. Juni 2007)

Also der Roco TST funktioniert mit dem Helius FR tadellos. Eine Klasse besser als der DHX 4.0 und der DHX 5.0. Er ist sensibler, wenn er eingefahren ist. Im mittleren Hubbereich sackt er deutlich weniger durch. Dadurch wirkt er unauffälliger. Durchschlagschutz sind beide etwa identisch.
Zwei Nachteile beim Roco. Er hat eine lange Einfahrphase. Und die Grunddämpfung, Zug- wie Druckstufe ist etwas hoch. Mit meinen 72kg ist er an der Grenze zum Überdämpfen. Aber mit 95kg Kampfgewicht ist das kein Problem.


----------



## roelant (11. Juni 2007)

Danke!
Und welche Dämpferlänge / Hub benutzt du?
Grüsse
Roelant


----------



## roelant (11. Juni 2007)

Also, Antwort von Nicolai GmbH pro telefon:
222 Dämpfer sollte passen, aber dann nur ab 3e loch von oben am Umlenkhebel. Und zuerst kollisionskontrolle machen 
Für meinen gewicht ein 700er Federrate.

Edit : Für Kollisionskontrolle habe ich kein 222mm Stahlfederdämpfer vorhanden. Also 222 hat 70 mm hub, dann minimale Länge = 222 - 70 = 152mm
Kann ich einfach ein Stück Holz einbauen mit Locher 222mm und 152mm entfernt um zu schauen ob da nix "kollisioniert"? Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Edit 2: mit diese site:  http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm#f berechne ich aber um so 400er feder!!! Was meint ihr also?

Edit 3: Mehr Hub für gleichen Federweg entspricht auch weichere feder... Nicolai empfehlungen für 57mm hub sind:
60-70 kg: 450 lbs
70-80 kg: 550 lbs
80-90 kg: 650 lbs
90-100 kg: 750 lbs


----------



## KLT (11. Juni 2007)

roelant schrieb:


> Danke!
> Und welche Dämpferlänge / Hub benutzt du?
> Grüsse
> Roelant



57mm Hub / 200mm Einbaulänge. Nimm etwas weichere Federn als von Nicolai vorgeschlagen.
Mit 72kg habe ich eine 400er Feder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (24. Juni 2007)

So, ein guter Freund hat mir ein 222mm Fox DHX 5.0 mit 450er Feder verleiht.
Das passte prima, auch vom Sag her. Kein kollision.
Jetzt sieht es so aus:






Es scheint zu passen.
Ich habe mit dem 3. Loch vom Umlenkhebel etwa 160mm Federweg berechnet, mit dem programm von www.bikechecker.com. Das 4. Loch sollte 140mm geben.

So wie es aussieht, werde ich ein Roco TST-R mit 222mm Einbaulänge kaufen...


----------



## roelant (5. Juli 2007)

So, es ist ein Roco RC WC in 222/70 geworden. (TST gab's nicht mehr in der Schweiz!)
Fotos kommen bald


----------



## roelant (6. Juli 2007)

So, jetzt mal ein paar fotos.










Wie es fahrt? Bis jetzt ist es weniger sensibel als der 222er DHX, aber es muss noch eingefahren worden... Sonntag der Urteil.


----------



## chris12 (6. Juli 2007)

rein technisch gesehen kann der im dritten loch nich ganz so sensibel arbeiten, oder?


----------



## roelant (6. Juli 2007)

nein, nicht mit dem Dämpfer, er hat zu viel hub. Maximal 3e loch. Wie DHX in 222 version übrigens.
Eine kurzere Dämpfer hätte en 700er Feder gebraucht, das wäre auch nicht optimal...


----------



## sebi82 (17. Juli 2007)

schönes velo hast du, roelant... nur schade, dass du schon das "N"icolai am unterrohr angekaffelt hast ;-)
rein optisch hab ich eine frage: ist das per zufall ein M rahmen? und wie gross sollte man deiner meinung nach sein um damit glücklich zu werden?? ich hatte vor damit so sachen zu fahren wie: pilatus (hoch und runter), rigi, pontresina-posciavo, val d'uina, tamaro-arosio, monte lema... etc! zum teil halt steil, technisch, aber auch sehr gerne flowig...
merci för din tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roelant (18. Juli 2007)

Tsja, betriffend die Aufkleber: das Velo wird gebraucht! 
Es ist ein L rahmen! Ich bin 1m87 gross, für mein Einsatzbereich gut. Ein M wäre für mich auch möglich: wendiger und agiler im Abfahrt. Allerdings trete ich immer noch hoch mit dem, und dann wäre ein kleineres weniger geeignet.
Hochtreten mit ein Helius FR geht ordentlich, wenn man nicht zu schnell braucht zu gehen...

Der Stahlfederdämpfer, der jetzt ein bisschen eingefahren wird, wie in Morgins Sonntag  funktioniert im Abfahrt besser als der Luftdämpfer, ist aber auch deutlich schwerer, genau 1030 gramm gegen 230 gramm inkl. Dämpferbüchsen. Schuld ist der Feder selbst. Ein Fox feder (der problemlos passen soll) ist teurer aber deutlich leichter... Spielt für mich aber nicht so eine rolle.
Der Ansprechsverhalten der neue Dämpfer ist jetzt schon deutlich besser als letzte woche.

Wie der Helius für dein Programm geeignet ist, hängt auch davon ab, was für Ausrustung (gabel usw) du einbaust.


----------



## sebi82 (18. Juli 2007)

ich plane einen medium rahmen, mit einer 160mm federgabel, entweder fox 36 van, oder rockshox lyrik coil.
ich muss noch schauen was sonst alles montiert wird. es kommt alles stück für stück. hab heute die shimano xt 4 kolbenbremse bestellt! ist zwar ein komisches teil zum anfangen, ein bike aufzubauen, aber es war aktion


----------



## Bingo79 (3. Februar 2009)

Erhöht sich denn bei einem längeren Dämpfer mit mehr Hub auch der Federweg? Oder wird nur das Übersetzungsverhältnis geringer?

Ist ein längerer Dämpfer beim Helius FR 2008/2009 überhaupt möglich ohne Kollosion?

Wie sieht es mit der Garantie aus.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Bingo79 (3. Februar 2009)

Sorry, bin noch Laie.

Fahre derzeit nur Hardtail.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Bingo79 (12. Februar 2009)

Bingo79 schrieb:


> Ist ein längerer Dämpfer beim Helius FR 2008/2009 überhaupt möglich ohne Kollosion?
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Garantie aus.



Hat jemand Erfahrungen dazu?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Februar 2009)

Der Federweg erhöht sich bei der Verwendung eines Dämpfers mit mehr Hub, die Garantie verliert man hingegen, wenn dieser Hub von Nicolai nicht freigegeben ist und es dadurch zu einer Beschädigung kommt. Freigegeben sind nur 50 mm und maximal 57 mm Hub. Ob die Verwendung möglich ist, kann ich nicht sagen, das müsste man austesten.Warum möchtest Du einen anderen Dämpfer verwenden? Ich halte den Federweg auch für den Bikepark für völlig ausreichend und wüsste nicht warum man einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub verwenden sollte. 

Fährst Du ein 08/09er FR?


----------



## Bingo79 (12. Februar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Fährst Du ein 08/09er FR?



Ist in Arbeit.

Jetzt muss ich erstmal Häusle renovieren.

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Februar 2009)

Aber warum willst Du dann den Federweg erhöhen, wenn Du gar nicht weißt ob dir dieser vielleicht schon längst genügt? 167 mm sind ja kein Pappenstiel und wenn Dein Einsatzgebiet viel weiter in die Bikeparkrichtung geht, dann wäre das ST wohl eher was für Dich, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Bingo79 (12. Februar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Aber warum willst Du dann den Federweg erhöhen, wenn Du gar nicht weißt ob dir dieser vielleicht schon längst genügt? 167 mm sind ja kein Pappenstiel und wenn Dein Einsatzgebiet viel weiter in die Bikeparkrichtung geht, dann wäre das ST wohl eher was für Dich, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?



Nein, hast du schon richtig verstanden. Es hatte mich nur interessiert.

Gruß

Ingo


----------

